# Halloween Costume Gallery



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok I can't find a thread like this on these boards (which is surprising) so I start one now. Post pictures of yourselves in Halloween costumes.

Here I am as Satan Claus in 2003










Here I am as a Troll Warriror in 2004










Here I am as Jerry the Janitor in 2005


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That Troll Warrior costume could have doubled as a Klingon as well. Great pix, man! So what did Satan Claus bring some poor unfortunate soul that year?  :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

- 2004 costume for Halloween party








- 2004 costume for handing out candy

also I was an alian for girl guides that year








- 2005 costume for Halloween Party








- 2005 costume for handing out candy and Girl Guides. I had cool orange striped socks but you cant see them... they were my inspriation LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

This is my bro in 2005 as Magnum PI - He couldnt stop blasting that stupid gun. LOL - He had heart surgery last year and Im trying to get him to be Crusty the clown with no shirt on this year, but his scare is now faded quite a bit.

This hear is my 6'2" hubby as Yoda.LOL









That was in 2004, in 2005 he was a "flashing" Darth Vader, but I cant seem to find any "family friendly" pics of him...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job on the photo's folks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/detail?.dir=1de7&.dnm=df59.jpg

This was me last year for our Halloween party. I took my wedding gown and shredded it and sewed rats and spiders and moss to it. I figured I don't need it, my daughters won't wear it and I paid all that money, I may as well get some use out of it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> This is my bro in 2005 as Magnum PI - He couldnt stop blasting that stupid gun. LOL - He had heart surgery last year and Im trying to get him to be Crusty the clown with no shirt on this year, but his scare is now faded quite a bit.
> 
> This hear is my 6'2" hubby as Yoda.LOL
> 
> ...


Your brother is cool!


----------



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool costumes. Is there anywhere on the forum that discusses makeup techniques for doing halloween make up with costumes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think we currently have a thread going on that Dylan.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

OK, maybe i will start one. where do i post it at


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Me, 2004:










Me, 2005: (same costume, but this time you can see the feet)










Me, many years ago, as a vampire:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

COol! I love the feet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Here is my Witch costume from '04, I don't have pics from last year right now (long story, but hope to get them back!  ) I made the dress out of weedstop fabric, it is basically a giant black Handywipe! I was a dead bride many years ago. That is always a great costume! I want to be a Vampire next year NecroBones! I am going to get fangs made for my teeth, the kind you can eat with.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/DSC00073.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/DSC00066.jpg

I offered these up for the calendar, but need to see if I have a bigger version than what is on photobucket. I copied these from the calendar thread so if they aren't working check them out there on page 20.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps, your pictures are not working Ishwitch.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Opps, your pictures are not working Ishwitch.


I was afraid of that. I've tried it 3 times, and yet they still work at the calendar thread. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Okee Dokee!

They should be workin' now!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep, they are okee dokee... Great pictures. Didn't I just see the same ones not to long ago?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OK here goes:










Here is my 2003 costume, its made from RidgeRest, athletic gear and Sculpy...









'04 this is me scaring an old lady in full daylight!









'05 This is my "Invisible Pedestrian" costume: Black camo netting, a black cloak, black boots, black underwear, etc... Skull mask and hands. We've come a loooong way since '03...

2006:
*?*
any suggestions?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool ****e, Kevin! I don't have any suggestions at this point, but I'm sure something will pop up given time.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Gosh...
You Peeps are so lucky to be able to dress up! I never have the time. This is the closest I've gotten in several years. Me as the Haunted House Host in 2004:


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm....based on some of these pics I think we could easily have a Halloween hunks calendar.



Empress Nightshade said:


> Gosh...
> You Peeps are so lucky to be able to dress up! I never have the time. This is the closest I've gotten in several years. Me as the Haunted House Host in 2004:


And a great looking host at that.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Hmmm....based on some of these pics I think we could easily have a Halloween hunks calendar.


It seems I am not alone. I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Hmmm....based on some of these pics I think we could easily have a Halloween hunks calendar.


MrsM,

You will never change.....THANK GOODNESS!


----------

